

Project Natal:  E3 XBOX 360 - First Video Demo Release - keltecp11
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta2-ZuQV5Ho&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fprofile.php%3Fid%3D10600998%26ref%3Dnf&feature=player_embedded

======
keltecp11
"In my day Johnny...gaming consisted of two buttons and a thumb tab driven
joystick."

